# 88 Days of ?



## taps007 (Feb 13, 2014)

If You've had any complaints about who you worked for or had anything not work out getting your 88 days permit approved, being ripped off, underpaid, not paid fairly/ontime, not been paid, overworked/underpaid, unsatisfactory accomodation passports withheld, slave labour...and so forth in Australia..heres your open invitation to let the world know..!


----------

